# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler/ Preparator, UC Irvine, Irvine, CA 06/17/19

## rmplogman

UCI Institute and Museum for California Art is looking for two limited appointment preparators. 

If interested you can review the full job description and apply for this position by entering the job number *2019-0819* in the search by number field on our Career Opportunities website at _https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_Ext...ge_Welcome.asp_

_The University of California, Irvine is an Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer advancing inclusive excellence. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, age, protected veteran status, or other protected categories covered by the_ _UC nondiscrimination policy__.

_https://imca.uci.edu/

----------

